# working in Japan & information regarding "jumin hyo"



## Ben Yoshida

hello again everyone, thx for the consistent replies XD some forums takes days to get a reply... 

I was wondering, if its possible for one to obtain a "jumin hyo" (place of residency), by merely going to the local council center, (city office) giving them a address, written on no formal paper, (pen and paper), say for example in my case, my host families address (I have no other affiliation with them, other then as a foreign guest), and show/hand them my "koseki shohon/tohon" (registered Japanese national, via family registra). 

So basically, *is it possible for me to gain a place of residence, formal paperwork, just by giving them a address, that has no blood relation, and just my family registra? *

because i wish to re-obtain my Japanese passport, within 3 months (holidays visa expires in 3 months for AUS), and i need my family registra + place of residence + health insurance card = passport 

now with regards to the health insurance card, if i have both the family registra, and place of residence i can obtain it. 

Also, does one require the following paperwork for employment ? 

- Resume 
- CV 
- reference template 

again, thank you for any advice, tips or any information with regards to this thread

yours sincerely 

Ben YOshida


----------



## Nile Son

ok u need fotos for cv


----------



## MaidenScotland

Nile Son said:


> ok u need fotos for cv



?????


----------



## Ben Yoshida

what he means is this: 

http://www.evanspaul.com/uploads/2/6/1/4/2614859/8697714.jpg

in Japan, resumes require passport equivalent photos. 




MaidenScotland said:


> ?????


----------



## Joppa

Ben Yoshida said:


> hello again everyone, thx for the consistent replies XD some forums takes days to get a reply...
> 
> I was wondering, if its possible for one to obtain a "jumin hyo" (place of residency), by merely going to the local council center, (city office) giving them a address, written on no formal paper, (pen and paper), say for example in my case, my host families address (I have no other affiliation with them, other then as a foreign guest), and show/hand them my "koseki shohon/tohon" (registered Japanese national, via family registra).
> 
> So basically, *is it possible for me to gain a place of residence, formal paperwork, just by giving them a address, that has no blood relation, and just my family registra? *
> 
> because i wish to re-obtain my Japanese passport, within 3 months (holidays visa expires in 3 months for AUS), and i need my family registra + place of residence + health insurance card = passport


Within 14 days of arrival, apply to the municipal office where you live with the following documents:
* Your Japanese passport bearing return (kikoku) stamp.
* Copy of entry in family register (koseki tohon) plus koseki fuhyo (which contains list and dates of addresses you've lived at in Japan and any changes in family composition through birth, marriage etc).
* Hanko (mitome in), which you can buy at a stationer (if you have a common surname), from 100 yen shop (for 100 yen!) or have one made in a day or so from around 1000 yen.
You have to complete a moving in form (tennyu todoke), on which you state your current address. No documents required for this. It's a quite detailed form (it's specific to each locality) and if your written Japanese isn't good, take a local along to help you. Counter staff are usually polite and helpful, but you need to understand and write correct Japanese with kanji etc.



> now with regards to the health insurance card, if i have both the family registra, and place of residence i can obtain it.
> 
> Also, does one require the following paperwork for employment ?
> 
> - Resume
> - CV
> - reference template


It depends on the job you apply for, as employer may have their own form(s) for you to complete, instead of general CV you prepare. Generally, in addition to CV, you need:
* A statement detailing your experience, qualifications, skills, achievements etc as relevant to the post applied for. Here you have to sell yourself so that the employer can see you are the best candidate for the job. It's similar to personal statement or letter in support of your application (shokumu keirekisho).
* Entry sheet, when supplied by employer and completed with your details.
* Covering letter (okurijo), a polite letter formally applying for a position and details of attached documents.
* Letter of introduction or reference, such as one you get from Hello Work (government job agency), former employer, school/college/uni, but only when asked for (shokaijo).
* Medical certificate (kenko shindansho) - when required.

Do make an appointment with your nearest Hello Work which will help you find suitable jobs, with preparing CV and other statements, interview techniques etc, as well as giving you a letter of introduction which you hand in at your job interview (mensetsu).


----------



## Ben Yoshida

thanks for the helpful information 

Although i might actually add, the reason i need a jumin hyo in the first place is to re-apply for my Japanese passport. .. XD 

thanks again XD


----------

